# Arborist Falls To Death Jan 20, 2010



## ChiHD (Jan 21, 2010)

A fellow arborist died here yesterday, hit very close to home. I sat on a panel with him here in Peterborough on a volunteer basis. I didn't know him that well, Bill was a man of few words, a genuine nice guy who loved to work. 

Not sure exactly what happened, I'm sure more details will come out. My prayers are with his family at this very difficult time.

http://www.thepeterboroughexaminer.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2270785

http://www.treeman.biz/


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 21, 2010)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> A fellow arborist died here yesterday, hit very close to home. I sat on a panel with him here in Peterborough on a volunteer basis. I didn't know him that well, Bill was a man of few words, a genuine nice guy who loved to work.
> 
> Not sure exactly what happened, I'm sure more details will come out. My prayers are with his family at this very difficult time.
> 
> ...



My condolences go out to your family.When i read about a winch that sounds pretty risky to have some one controlling the pull with a winch too strong When pulling top and the person is tied in at the cut..I think it would be fine to pull over the stick if you were dropping it.I wonder if the man knew it had some rot where he was positioned.We all make mistakes and try not to repeat them.This is work is so dangerous.


----------



## ChiHD (Jan 21, 2010)

sharkfin12us said:


> My condolences go out to your family.When i read about a winch that sounds pretty risky to have some one controlling the pull with a winch too strong When pulling top and the person is tied in at the cut..I think it would be fine to pull over the stick if you were dropping it.I wonder if the man knew it had some rot where he was positioned.We all make mistakes and try not to repeat them.This is work is so dangerous.



Just to clarify I am in no way related to Bill, he ran a company in the same city as me. 

Also I don't believe now is the time to start questioning his work techniques or his judgement. The ministry of labour is investigating and more details will be posted at the appropriate time.

Thanks for posting sharkfin12us...my wife is definately a little shaken up.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 21, 2010)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> Just to clarify I am in no way related to Bill, he ran a company in the same city as me.
> 
> Also I don't believe now is the time to start questioning his work techniques or his judgement. The ministry of labour is investigating and more details will be posted at the appropriate time.
> 
> Thanks for posting sharkfin12us...my wife is definately a little shaken up.



Im not trying to step on any ones toes im just stating my thoughts on a winch being used when topping is extremely dangerous too much presure and just wanted to share my thoughts about that so some one doesnt get hurt.If it makes some one think about it then it might prevent it.Again very sorry to hear about what happened to this person.Not trying to offend any one thanks terence


----------



## ChiHD (Jan 21, 2010)

sharkfin12us said:


> Im not trying to step on any ones toes im just stating my thoughts on a winch being used when topping is extremely dangerous too much presure and just wanted to share my thoughts about that so some one doesnt get hurt.If it makes some one think about it then it might prevent it.Again very sorry to hear about what happened to this person.Not trying to offend any one thanks terence



understood...and no offence taken. When I first heard about it I thought the same thing.


----------



## superfire (Jan 21, 2010)

*soryy to hear*

just a sad day when some is killed so tragically. my prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2010)

*Condolences*

I think that many of us on this site think that this kind of stuff only happens to hacks. This guy was no hack from the looks of his website. Accidents can happen to anyone. My condolences got out to the family. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 22, 2010)

Rip


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 22, 2010)

Sad news indeed.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## deevo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Condolences*

Heart felt condolences as well go out to Bill's family. Sounded like a hard working guy. Being so close to home only an hour and a half away it's really disheartening hearing about this accident. RIP


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 23, 2010)

*condolences sent*

We often jump to conclusions, and I'm worse than most. My Dad was the most safety oriented person I ever knew, yet he took a bad fall when he was 60 years old. He fell about 30' and broke his left ankle, hip, wrist, and chipped a bone in his back. We had a climber no show for work, so Dad grabbed the climbers gear and jumped into the job, just to stay in shape. He had been in his car running estimates and didn't have his truck or his own gear. He broke one of his own cardinal rules, never use someone elses gear. He recovered after a month in the hospital. 

Thoughts and prayers are sent to the family and friends, Joe.


----------



## lync (Jan 23, 2010)

My prayers to the family. This is not the first time I have heard of pulling the top and it causing the climber to fall due to a tree failure. This is probably the most dangerous senario for a climber, be extra careful when pulling tops.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 23, 2010)

Pulling tops is very, very dangerous. If I am unsure about the integrity of the timber I strap the log first. Mistakes are easy to make and often tragic in their outcome. Stay safe people.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sad story, rest in peace...


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 23, 2010)

lync said:


> My prayers to the family. This is not the first time I have heard of pulling the top and it causing the climber to fall due to a tree failure. This is probably the most dangerous senario for a climber, be extra careful when pulling tops.



Yes very dangerous and using winch.I would not have any one using a winch to pull the top over too much pressure with the pull.Not criticizing just want any one that reads this to hopefully learn from it.I have made mistakes in the past and very lucky.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2010)

Very bad news. My condolences to the family.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 24, 2010)

rip.


----------



## constantine (Jan 24, 2010)

My condolences and prayers go to the gentleman's family. It always hurts to read about an experienced and well-qualified man meeting such a fate. I've known some of the tree men in this area to routinely drill into any old tree, just to check for rot, even if it looks OK. Very, very sad indeed.


----------

